# June Monrovia Ride This Saturday 06.20.2015



## rustjunkie (Jun 18, 2015)

It's that time again: Inflate those tires and adjust those bottom-brackets for the next Monrovia Vintage Bike Ride.
Saturday June 20th. Meet at Velocipedist in Old Town Monrovia, CA 107 Myrtle 91016. 
Head out for a leisurely ride around beautiful Monrovia at the foot of the gorgeous San Gabriel mountains. 
Family friendly, all types of bicycles are welcome, bikes to lend. 
Time? TBA, see below

*Temps they are a-climbin', what do the SGV riders say to moving from morning to late-afternoon for June?   * 

Cast your vote above 
PM/call/text me with questions or suggestions, thanks
Scott sixonenine-3four7-1159


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 19, 2015)

So what to do when offered two choices? 
Say YES! 

See you at either 8-9 tomorrow morning, or 5-6 tomorrow eve...or both!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'll see ya after work if you guys do an evening ride. Can ride around town & grab some dinner. Maybe stop by Monrovia's one & only brewery Pacific Plate for a frosty one?

http://pacificplatebrewing.com/wp/index.html.var/

http://www.yelp.com/biz/pacific-plate-brewing-company-monrovia


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2015)

Here at work....with no work! Shoulda called in late & rolled with you guys this morning. Have fun & stay cool! See you tonight for Ride #2


----------



## Eric (Jun 20, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Here at work....with no work! Shoulda called in late & rolled with you guys this morning. Have fun & stay cool! See you tonight for Ride #2




What time is the evening ride?  I would like to come check it out if you are ok with new comers?

Eric


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2015)

Eric said:


> What time is the evening ride?  I would like to come check it out if you are ok with new comers?
> 
> Eric




Of course!!! We'll meet up at the same spot as above at about 6:00pm. See you there!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 20, 2015)

Eric said:


> What time is the evening ride?  I would like to come check it out if you are ok with new comers?
> 
> Eric




Cool!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 20, 2015)

Mr. & Mrs. Rustjunkie met up with okozzy for the AM ride. 





Saw some cool cars on the way to Le Roy's for breakfast:









Stopped at Monrovia High for a photo:


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2015)

Getting outta this Hellhole & going home! Let's Ride!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice turnout tonight


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2015)

Great time for a ride during this summer heatwave. The sun is low in the sky, scorching temps begin to subside while we head  East...











My sister's first time out with us. Looks like she had a good time...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2015)

After a nice leisurely ride around town and the local bike trail , we muscle up a couple small hills for some much needed sustenance and refreshments...


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 21, 2015)

Now we can't forget the star of our ride, the infamous Chili. He made sure we stayed on track during the ride, keeping a watchful eye over us and let us know when it was time to go back home...







Chili hopes you can make it to next month's ride...actually he insists you come. See you there!


----------



## rustjunkie (Jun 21, 2015)

Great times!


----------



## hellshotrods (Jun 21, 2015)

I showed up late...but I still enjoyed the company of these cool people, they gave me a good seat at the table!   

Thanks Mike, Eric, Scott and everyone else.


----------



## Eric (Jun 22, 2015)

We had a great time.  We will be at the next one.  Thanks All...


----------



## mrg (Jun 22, 2015)

most of my pics look the same as the others but here are a couple, sorry about the chop Scott but who is the star of this shot anyway !


----------

